

Using make to Orchestrate Machine Learning Tasks - danielharan
http://nicolas.kruchten.com/content/2011/07/using-make-for-machine-learning/

======
xutopia
I wished more people would talk about their stuff openly like this. They're
pushing the envelope with AI and ads.

------
bizouu
sounds good but wish you had more live examples of how this can be implemented
with examples of value and cost

